# Como debo hacer reclamo a Edesur



## kurt (Ene 19, 2013)

Que tal gente del foro

Bueno les comento el problema: resulta que hace unos meses atras una factura de edesur vino con un consumo muy bajo, la pagamos alrededor de $30 mas o menos, a la semana siguiente vino personal de mantenimiento de edesur diciendo que  el medidor se habia averiado y cambiaron el medidor, pusieron uno electronico el que tiene un led rojo y contador electromecanico, desde ese momento la factura de luz empezo a venir una bestialidad, la ultima que pague fue de alrededor $560 noviembre-diciembre (2012).
Hicimos un reclamo en edesur, pero nos dijeron que el medidor marca correcto, y que seguro hay algun desperfecto dentro de la casa. 
Hice lo siguiente en el pilar, o sea viene los cables de la calle hacia el medidor, despues tengo un disyuntor y termica, en la termica solo deje conectada una lampara incandescente de 100W al cabo de UNA HORA, en el medidor deberia marcarme una variacion de 0,1Kw, PERO ME MARCA 0,2Kw ¿PUEDE SER QUE EL MEDIDOR QUE PUSIERON ESTE MAL CALIBRADO O MAL ECHA LA INSTALACION?
Segun edesur el medidor esta bien, pero con lo que verifique me esta dando que me da un consumo del doble.
¿Donde tengo que hacer el reclamo? 

Gracias, Saludos...


----------



## capitanp (Ene 20, 2013)

El reclamo lo tenes que hacer al departamento de Agua y Ajo (aguantarse y ajoderse) 

Da las gracias que no te están cobrando un estimativo del consumo en los meces que el medidor no funcionaba correctamente ( o quizás si te lo están cobrando...)

La medición que hiciste no es nada precisa yo usaría 1000W de alguna estufa, pero no hay manera de que algo se conecte mal y no funcione

Yo vería como reducir el consumo de la casa y ser mas austero


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

apaga todo,luces heladera,todo y fijate si el consumo sigue,
si hay consumo,la instalación esta mal, 
por otro lado la unica forma que de te cambien el medidor es si se rompe,o se prende fuego ''accidentalmente''
por caída de un rayo,


----------



## Marino (Ene 20, 2013)

Evidentemente tenes alguna fuga despues del medidor. Yo seguiria los pasos que te recomienda el rey. Y de ser asi, no vas a tener mas remedio que pagarla.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2013)

kurt dijo:


> Que tal gente del foro
> 
> Bueno les comento el problema: resulta que hace unos meses atras una factura de edesur vino con un consumo muy bajo, la pagamos alrededor de $30 mas o menos, a la semana siguiente vino personal de mantenimiento de edesur diciendo que  el medidor se habia averiado y cambiaron el medidor, pusieron uno electronico el que tiene un led rojo y contador electromecanico, desde ese momento la factura de luz empezo a venir una bestialidad, la ultima que pague fue de alrededor $560 noviembre-diciembre (2012).
> .



ha bueno, por lo menos seguis con contador electromecanico , los digitales no podes ver ni comparar nada.

miraste el detalle de las facturas ?? a ver que items vienen ?? mira que estos son como los chocolatines jack  (vienen con sorpresa) 
miren la ultima:

factor de estabilizacion ( y a llorar a fin de año)  

http://www.padec.org.ar/index.php?o...que-es-el-factor-de-estabilización?&Itemid=15



kurt dijo:


> Que tal gente del foro
> 
> ¿PUEDE SER QUE EL MEDIDOR QUE PUSIERON ESTE MAL CALIBRADO O MAL ECHA LA INSTALACION?
> Segun edesur el medidor esta bien, .



las empresas monopolicas ( huu.... se supone no deberia haber o solo clarin lo es ) lo mismo que el gobierno  ESTAN MAL CALIBRADOS , funcionan mal pero te dicen que esta todo bien .


¿ no te diste cuenta aun ????



PD: no habras firmado algo no ?? haber si te hicieron renunciar al subsidio mira que hace falta plata para mantener a la corte


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

jajaj pero es para promover el comercio,,,,,,*de generadores* ,mas trabajo para los argentinos ¡¡¡,
ves hay que verle el lado bueno siempre a la vida ,,
y nos fuimos de tema otra ves ¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2013)




----------



## kurt (Ene 25, 2013)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y los consejos, pero sigo pensando que si presento este problema en ENTE REGULADOR, de esta forma, no me tendrian que dar la razon.  

Tambien hice lo de deschunfar todo durante una hora y ver el medidor, al final no vario nada. De tener una fuga dentro de mi casa, tendria que saltar a cada rato el disyuntor no? Creo que fugas no hay.

La prueba que hice en pilar, o sea que me da un consumo del doble, esa ultima factura la tendria que haber pagado alrededor de $230 y no $560, por eso pienso que el medidor o la instalacion del mismo pueden estar mal?









Muchas gracias, Slds


----------



## capitanp (Ene 26, 2013)

Yo creo que no nos estas diciendo toda la verdad, y ya llevas consumido 17.204KWh y eso es lo que yo consumo en 2 años

Si te cambiaron el medidor era porque estaba registrando mucho menos de lo que debia

Viendo esas fotos que sacaste el 3 de enero con tu celular Nokia 500


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2013)

yo no puedo ver las fotos...

mira que tema edesur hay mucha vuelta, muchas cosas pueden pasar.
y si bien hay mucho usuario TRAMPOSO  dudo que si este hubiese hecho trampa estaria aca pidiendo ayuda.


----------



## morta (Ene 26, 2013)

Me parece que el reclamo lo tenes que direccionar a defensa del consumidor y no a la empresa que seguramente no te va a dar bola.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> Yo creo que no nos estas diciendo toda la verdad, y ya llevas consumido 17.204KWh y eso es lo que yo consumo en 2 años
> 
> Si te cambiaron el medidor era porque estaba registrando mucho menos de lo que debia
> 
> Viendo esas fotos que sacaste el 3 de enero con tu celular Nokia 500



cuales fotos?             .


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2013)

morta dijo:


> Me parece que el reclamo lo tenes que direccionar a defensa del consumidor y no a la empresa que seguramente no te va a dar bola.



hubo un tiempo que defensa de el consumidor  TENIA FUERZA.
pero hace tiempo dejo de tenerla, es mas, recuerdo que hace poco moreno o alguien de el gobierno trato muy mal a la señora que estaba a cargo.

y es que muchas empresas hoy dia estan subsidiadas o mas aun , sin darlo a conocr estan manejada spor el estado y este no quiere reclamos.

(por favor, dejemos de lado temas politicos, y descalificacione spor que sale en tal o cual diario, las noticias estas *son ciertas*) .:

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1510111-...rer-controlar-a-las-entidades-de-consumidores






una opinion de como funciona la cosa:
leyendo esto y veindo lo que pasa te das cuenta que edesur hoy no es garn negocio, y estan mal  y es en parte por como maneja el estado, esto crea una especie de sociedad o convivencia entre ambos :
edesur se queja de que da perdidas por culpa de las politica sd e el estado, el estado no quiere que aumenten precios a lo loco , entonces esto se mantiene asi :
justo y mal .
pero como dije hay una convivencia : edesur tiene muchas falencias y el estado lo sabe , y sabe que en parte tiene culpa, por eso es que no lo presionan o critican demasiado:
por que hay culpas mutuas (sociedad en eso ) .
por eso si hoy vas con serios reclamos no te quepa duda que no hay nadie para atenderlos, no hay un estado que presione mucho .
puesto que el estado ES  y se sabe como parte de el problema.


http://www.taringa.net/posts/economia-negocios/14049311/Edesur-y-el-metodo-kirchnerista.html

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1489688-edesur-volvio-a-incumplir-pagos-de-energia-por-problemas-de-caja


----------



## capitanp (Ene 26, 2013)

Les muestro las fotos que subio


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2013)

esta bien , subio UNA FOTO ........

mira, una prueba que pods hacer y si es correcta:

1 -- conseguite un vecino o familiar con medidor similar .
2 --- que solicite que le revisen el medidor, por que (excusa) consume menos y paga lo mismo , como puede ser ??? ......y que te digan que esta OK  (eso busco ) 

una vez que tenes eso haces asi :

dejas en tu casa, solo enchufada una estufa electrica 6 minutos.
o 10 minutos 
o 1 hora.

y ves cuanto marco el medidor.

luego vas a la casa de tu amigo y haces lo mismo .

*y comparas.*......debe ser igual.

caso contrario la cosa va por otro lado , tenes que mirar las 6 ultimas boletas, por decir un numero y prestar atencion a ver que pudo haber ocurrido .

si no tenes a nadie, pues bueno , ahi dice claro  1KW/h 
asi que deberia correr 1 numero cada hora a 1 Kw .......(me parece que  el primer digito , en rojo es decimas, no ?? ) 
una estufa electrica es buena carga.


----------



## morta (Ene 26, 2013)

fernando, el estado no le puede pedir nada a las proveedoras de electricidad, por que les tiene pisadas las tarifas desde hace varios años, tanto edesur como edenor tienen un rojo en sus balances de alrededor de 30millones por trimestre (este dato lo podes buscar en los informes del mercado de valores ya que algunas empresas presentan esta info para respaldar el precio de sus acciones) por ende estas tampoco invierten y es un circulo vicioso.
Para mi te reajustaron el consumo retroactivamente en base a lo que te media el otro medidor y lo que te midió este y te lo aplicaron en una sola factura, acá a veces pasaba que el empleado de la epe de tomar el estado del medidor no pasaba y entonces te mandaban una factura con un "estimado" en base a tu historial de consumo, después cuando pasaban a tomar el estado del medidor te facturaban el consumo mas el error de ellos en cuanto al estimado.


----------



## kurt (Ene 27, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> Yo creo que no nos estas diciendo toda la verdad, y ya llevas consumido 17.204KWh y eso es lo que yo consumo en 2 años
> 
> Si te cambiaron el medidor era porque estaba registrando mucho menos de lo que debia
> 
> Viendo esas fotos que sacaste el 3 de enero con tu celular Nokia 500



La verdad es que todo el 2012, tuve este problema, me acuerdo que al medidor lo cambiaron a mitad de noviembre de 2011, y que la factura de noviembre-diciembre del 2011, habia venido una bestialidad como $650, con lo que mencionas de que el consumo que me marca corresponde a dos año, a mi tambien me parece lo mismo y concuerda con lo que verifique, el medidor que pusieron marca el doble,ya que mas o menos paso un año. Todo el 2012, en la factura bimestral me venia un consumo aproximado de 1200 Kwh una bestialidad, y no es gran cosa lo que tengo; televisor, heladera, computadora, lavarropas.

Gracias...


----------



## kurt (Jul 21, 2013)

Al final despues de mas de un año, cambiaron el medidor. Les comento el tramite que realice:
Primero llame al ENRE, a veces tardan un monton en atenderte, les comente el problema y me dijeron que haga primero el reclamo en edesur, sino tenia respuesta antes de los 15 dias entonces ellos tomaban el reclamo. Me dijeron que el reclamo tenia que ser por excesivo consumo y que pida una revision del medidor.
Segundo tuve que ir la oficina de desur, les comente el problema y el tipo de reclamo que queria hacer, senti como que me decian que no me convenia hacer el reclamo, que varias personas que lo hicieron salieron perdiendo, ya que medidor estaba contando de menos. Pedi el reclamo por contraste de medidor, que en la brevedad lo iban a ir a verificarlo. Justo el dia que estaban verificando, llegue temprano a mi casa, y pude ver que es lo que hacian, les comente lo que yo habian medido, de que este medidor me daba un consumo del triple aprox,.me dieron la razon que a ellos tambien les daba mas o menos el mismo  error, que iban a pedir el cambio de medidor.
 Este papel me lo dieron en la oficina de edesur, al hacer el reclamo:  




y este del contraste del medidor:




Ahora hay que seguir reclamando la plata que me robaron...


----------

